# Galvas' ultimativer Barbaren Guide



## №1 _ηēXǿ-™ (25. Mai 2012)

Galvas ultimativer Barbaren Guide

 Videoguides etc. auf http://www.youtube.com/user/MMOLobby

Inhaltsverzeichnis

Einführung
Der Barbar für Neulinge
Ausrüstung, Werte, Edelsteine
Begleiter
Normal, Albtraum Anmerkungen + Build's
Höllen Anmerkungen + Build's
Inferno Anmerkungen + Build's

1. Einführung 


 Willkommen zu meinem "ultimativen" Barbaren Guide. Ich nenne diesen Guide einfach mal "ultimativ", weil ich darin all mein Wissen über den Barbaren veröffentlichen möchte. Ich werde den Guide bestmöglich aktuell halten. Zudem soll dieser Guide für Neulinge bis Profis geeignet sein, deswegen werde ich den Guide übersichtlich gestalten aber dennoch vertiefende Informationen geben.

 In (2.) &#8222;der Barbar für Neulinge" werde ich auf die Grundsätzlichen Mechaniken eingehen. In (3.) werde ich erklären, welche Ausrüstung und Edelsteine Ihr wählen solltet. In (4.) &#8222;Begleiter" werde ich einige Tipps zu eurem Begleiter geben. In (5.- 7.) werde ich für die jeweiligen Schwierigkeitsgrade die passenden Skillungen erklären und Anmerkungen zu den jeweiligen Modi geben. Builds für Normal und Alptraum belasse ich etwas simpler und gehe für Hölle und Inferno mehr ins Detail. 

 Zum größten Teil basieren meine Erfahrungen mit dem Barbaren auf dem Singleplayer, sollten aber auch problemlos auf den Multiplayer übertragbar sein. 

 Ich möchte Euch darauf hinweisen, dass dieser Guide auf meinen eigenen Erfahrungen basiert und ich kein &#8222;Pro-Gamer" bin und lediglich meine Erfahrungen teilen möchte, erwartet bitte nicht zu viel. 

2. Der Barbar für Neulinge 
Der Barbar ist ein Nahkämpfer, der viel Schaden einstecken kann oder auch viel Schaden austeilen kann. Die Ressource des Barbaren ist Wut, welche durch erlittenen Schaden oder durch ausgeteilten Schaden generiert wird. 
Die Grundfähigkeiten "Hieb", "Raserei" und "Spalten" generieren Wut, diese Wut wird dann in stärkere Angriffe umgesetzt. Zusätzlich hat der Barbar Skills die ihn Stärken wie z.B. Kampfrausch, wodurch die Angriffskraft erhöht wird.
Barbaren benutzen zweihändige Waffen oder zwei einhändige Waffen oder Waffe mit Schild.

3. Ausrüstung, Werte, Edelsteine 

Werte:
Stärke- Erhöht den Schaden und schützt Euch.
Vitalität- Erhöht eure Gesundheitspunkte (HP)

Sinnvolle Nebenwerte:
Erhöhter Schaden
Erhöhte Rüstung

 Werte wie Geschicklichkeit und Intelligenz solltet ihr meiden, da sie für den Barbaren kaum von nutzen sind. Am besten ist es eine gute Mischung aus Stärke und Vitalität zu haben.

_Tipp am Rande:_ Als ich von Alptraum auf Hölle gewechselt habe, war ich erst mal enttäuscht, da ich so schnell gestorben bin. Um Frust zu sparen solltet ihr Euch, bevor Ihr anfangt Hölle zu spielen, oder immer wenn Ihr nicht weiter kommt, bessere Ausrüstung zulegen, da in Diablo 3 die Ausrüstung eine große Rolle spielt.

Edelsteine:
Rubin (rot)- Erhöhen Schaden, Rüstung
Amethyst (violett)- Erhöhen Leben

_Tipp am Rande:_ Immer die besten Edelsteine verbauen, die man findet oder im Auktionshaus kaufen kann, zumindest ab &#8222;Hölle". Edelsteine können bei dem Juwelier in der Stadt ausgebaut werden.

4. Begleiter 
Sobald man mit den verschiedenen Begleitertypen herumprobiert hat, erkennt man, dass eigentlich nur der Templer für den Barbaren das einzig wahre ist, da dieser Euch zusätzlich schützt und heilt. Die beiden anderen Begleiter mögen in manchen Situationen auch sinnvoll sein, jedoch ist der Templer einfach nur perfekt für den Barbaren. 

Folgende Fähigkeiten solltet ihr wählen:

Heilen
Treue
Ansturm
Wächter
 5. Builds für Normal und Alptraum 
Mit folgenden Skillungen sollte es Euch einfach fallen, Normal und Alptraum durchzuspielen.

&#8222;Angstbarbar"

Skill + Rune 
1. Aufstampfen + Zerren und Schmettern
2. Revanche + Mein ist die Rache
3. Kriegsschrei + Stärkung
4. Erdbeben + Der Ruf des Berges
5. Spalten + Abschlag
6. Seismisches Schmettern + Geborstener Boden

Kampfverlauf:
Der Grundgedanke dieser Skillung ist es lange zu überleben und hohen Gruppenschaden auszuteilen. In Momenten knappen Lebens könnt ihr Gegner auf Distanz halten und sobald Ihr wieder regeneriert seid, könnt ihr hohen Gruppenschaden austeilen. Ihr solltet eine einhändige Waffe mit Schild nutzen.

Durch den Skill "Aufstampfen" ziehe ich die Gegner an mich heran und der Effekt wird durch die Rune verstärkt. 

Anschließend beginne ich mit "Spalten" Wut aufzubauen und Gruppenschaden auszuteilen, durch die Rune "Abschlag" bewirken kritische Treffer, dass Gegner zurück geschleudert werden, das verringert den erlittenen Schaden und gibt Freiraum. 

Wenn man einmal viel Schaden bekommen sollte und mehr Freiraum benötigt sollte man "Seismisches Schmettern" einsetzen. Hat man die Rune "Geborstener Boden" erleiden die Gegner nicht nur erhöhten Schaden, sie werden auch weiter zurückgestoßen.

Sobald der Barbar wieder bester Gesundheit ist, kann man die Gegner wieder mit "Aufstampfen" heranziehen und dann mit "Erdbeben" hohen Schaden austeilen. 

Der Skill "Revanche" sollte immer verwendet werden, sobald er bereit ist. Dieser teilt hohen Gruppenschaden aus und heilt Euren Barbaren. Die Rune "Mein ist die Rache" regeneriert zudem Wut und Leben.

Der "Kriegsschrei" sollte dauerhaft aktiv bleiben, da er Eure Rüstung erhöht und durch die Rune "Stärkung" zusätzlich das maximale Leben erhöht und Leben regeneriert. 

Passive Fertigkeiten:
1. Nerven aus Stahl (Erhöht Rüstungswert um 100% Eurer Vitalität.)
2. Steinhart (Rüstung um 25% erhöht, Dornenschaden um 50% erhöht)
3. Blutdurst (3% jeglichen erteilten Schadens in Leben umgewandelt.)

Nachteile der Skillung:
Insbesondere starke Gegner dauern etwas länger, allerdings ist man kaum verwundbar, vor allem im Kampf gegen Gegnergruppen. 


&#8222;Berserkerbarbar"

Skill+Rune
1. Schmerzen unterdrücken + Eisenhaut
2. Revanche + Mein ist das Reich
3. Kampfrausch + Wut des Marodeurs
4. Zorn des Berserkers + Wahnsinn
5. Raserei + Triumph
6. Seismisches Schmettern + Geborstener Boden

Der Grundgedanke dieser Skillung ist es sehr hohen Schaden an einzelnen Gegnern als auch an mehreren Gegnern auszuteilen und Situationsbedingt gut geschützt zu sein. Ihr solltet eine zweihändige Waffe nutzen.

Kampfverlauf:
Der Skill "Raserei" dient hier als Wutspender/Grundskill und sollte möglichst mit 5 Stacks gehalten werden, da dieser das Angriffstempo signifikant erhöht. Durch die Rune "Triumph" heilen Euch getötete Gegner. 

Solltet ihr einmal viele Gegner um Euch haben oder hohem Schaden ausgesetzt sein, solltet Ihr sofort "Schmerzen unterdrücken" nutzen, damit ihr nicht sterbt. Dieser Skill wird durch die Rune "Eisenhaut" verlängert. 

Währenddessen kann Euch der Skill "Revanche" durch Gruppenschaden und Heilung aushelfen. 

Sind die Gegner immer noch zu aufdringlich, kommt "Seismisches Schmettern" zum Einsatz. Dieser Skill hilft euch die Gegner auf Distanz zu halten, was durch die Rune "Geborstener Boden" verbessert wird.

Solltet Ihr einmal einem mächtigeren Gegner gegenüberstehen und mehr Schaden benötigen könnt Ihr "Zorn des Berserkers" aktivieren. Durch die Rune "Wahnsinn" wird der Schaden zusätzlich erhöht.

Der Skill "Kampfrausch" sollte natürlich dauerhaft aufrechterhalten werden, da Ihr durch eine passive Fähigkeit zusätzlich geheilt werdet. 

Passive Fertigkeiten:
1. Nerven aus Stahl (Erhöht Rüstungswert um 100% Eurer Vitalität.)
2. Gnadenlos (Kritische Trefferchance um 5% erhöht + Kritischer Trefferschaden um 50% erhöht.)
3. Inspirierende Präsenz (Dauer der Schreie verdoppelt, pro Sekunde 1% des maximalen Lebens regeneriert.)

Nachteile der Skillung:
Überlebenschancen wurden hier für erhöhten Schaden geopfert. Dennoch bietet die Skillung solide Überlebenschancen, bei passablem Schaden.

Variation:
Während des Spielens im dritten Akt, ist mir aufgefallen, dass folgende Variation sinnvoller ist, da mehr Schaden kommt. 

Skill+Rune
3. Kriegsschrei + Stärkung

Passive Fähigkeiten
1. Nerven aus Stahl (Erhöht Rüstungswert um 100% Eurer Vitalität.)
2. Steinhart (Rüstung um 25% erhöht, Dornenschaden um 50% erhöht)
3. Blutdurst (3% jeglichen erteilten Schadens in Leben umgewandelt.) 

6. Hölle Builds 

&#8222;Super Saiyajin Barbar"

Skill+Rune

Raserei + Triumph
Seismisches Schmettern + Taumeln
Schmerzen unterdrücken + Verdrängung
Revanche + Provokation
Kriegsschrei + Stärkung
Zorn des Berserkers + Wahnsinn
 Kampfverlauf:
Der Grundgedanke dieser Skillung ist es möglichst lange zu überleben und nach Abklingzeit hohen Schaden austeilen zu können. Der Schaden auf Dauer ist hier eher gering, würde man jedoch mit einer Schadensskillung in Hölle spielen, würde man nicht weit kommen. Ich würde Euch empfehlen immer an enge Stellen der Karten zu laufen, sodass Euch Gegner nicht umzingeln können. Ich empfehle eine ein händige Waffe mit Schild.

Steht ihr an einer solchen Engstelle könnt ihr beginnen mit &#8222;Raserei" Wut aufzubauen und Schaden auszuteilen. Der Skill &#8222;Raserei" bewirkt, dass pro Stack (maximal fünf) euer Angriffstempo erhöht wird, deswegen solltet ihr den Stack möglichst hoch halten. Die Rune &#8222;Triumph" habe ich gewählt, da der Barbar dadurch geheilt wird.

 Sobald der Skill &#8222;Revanche" bereit ist, solltet ihr diesen auch verwenden, da ihr um 5% eures maximalen Lebens geheilt werdet und hoher Gruppenschaden ausgeteilt wird. Durch die Rune &#8222;Provokation" wird die Chance, dass Revanche verfügbar wird von 15% auf das doppelte angehoben.

 Solltet Ihr einmal merken, dass ihr sehr viel Schaden erleidet, könnt Ihr &#8222;Schmerzen unterdrücken" verwenden. Jeglicher erlittener Schaden wird um 65% reduziert und durch die Rune &#8222;Verdrängung" erhaltet Ihr 20% Eures verursachten Schadens zurück. 

 Wenn Ihr euch mehr Freiraum verschaffen wollt, könnt ihr &#8222;Seismisches Schmettern" verwenden. Dies stößt die Gegner zurück und teilt Gruppenschaden aus. Durch die Rune &#8222;Geborstener Boden" wird der Schaden und der Rückstoß erhöht. 

 Sobald Ihr in einer bedrohlichen Situation seid, wie z.B. viele Gegner oder Spezialgegner mit Lebensregenartion, könnt ihr &#8222;Zorn des Berserkers" verwenden. Diese Fähigkeit bewirkt, dass ihr Euch 15 Sekunden in eine Art Super Saiyajin verwandelt und stark erhöhten Schaden austeilt. Zudem könnt Ihr einfrierenden, stunnenden, usw. Effekten ausweichen. 

Der Kriegsschrei sollte natürlich dauerhaft aktiv sein, da dieser Eure Rüstung erhöht. Durch die Rune &#8222;Stärkung" wird Euer maximales Leben erhöht und zusätzlich Leben regeneriert.

 Sobald man raus hat, welche Fähigkeiten man in welcher Situation einsetzen muss, kann man Solo fast schon einfach durch den Schwierigkeitsgrad Hölle kommen. 

Passive Fertigkeiten:

 1. Nerven aus Stahl (Erhöht Rüstungswert um 100% Eurer Vitalität.)
2. Inspirierende Präsenz (Dauer der Schreie wird verdoppelt, regeneriert während Schrei aktiv ist 1% des gesamten Lebens pro Sekunde.)
3. Blutdurst (3% jeglichen erteilten Schadens in Leben umgewandelt.)

Nachteile dieser Skillung:

 Zur Zeit sehe ich es einfach als nötig den Barbaren im Höllenmodus auf sehr defensiv zu spielen, da ich sonst einfach nur noch sterben würde. Schaden ist hier eher gering, kann aber durch Cooldown stark erhöht werden, wodurch man schwierige Situationen gut meistern kann.

Kleine Variation für Gegnergruppen, wo viel Schaden benötigt wird:

 Folgendes austauschen:
1.Spalten+Abschlag
 und
2.Inspirierende Präsenz durch Waffenmeister 


&#8222;This is Sparta Barbar"

Skill+Rune

Spalten+Weiter Schwung
Zerfleischen+Blutdurst
Schmerzen unterdrücken+Verdrängung
Revanche+Provokation
Kriegsschrei+Stärkung
Erdbeben+Der Ruf des Berges
 Kampfverlauf:

 Der Grundgedanke dieser Skillung ist lange zu überleben und guten Gruppenschaden auszuteilen, ihr solltet eine ein händige Waffe und einen Schild nutzen. 
Mit der Fähigkeit &#8222;Spalten" könnt Ihr Eure Wut aufbauen und guten Gruppenschaden austeilen. Durch die Rune &#8222;Weiter Schwung" wird der Schaden zusätzlich erhöht. 

 Die Fähigkeit &#8222;Zerfleischen" lässt betroffene Gegner bluten, d.h. es wird Schaden über 3 Sekunden verursacht. Dies gibt einem die Möglichkeit sich kurzfristig von den Gegner zu entfernen und trotzdem Schaden auszuteilen. Durch die Rune &#8222;Blutdurst" wird 9% des Schadens in Leben umgewandelt.

 &#8222;Erdbeben" solltet ihr einsetzen, wenn viele Gegner um Euch herum sind, um die Fähigkeit gut auszunützen, denn diese teilt extrem hohen Schaden an Gegner aus, die sich im Umkreis von 18 Metern befinden. Durch die Rune &#8222;Der Ruf des Berges" werden die Wutkosten entfernt und die Abklingzeit reduziert. 

 Der Kriegsschrei sollte natürlich dauerhaft aktiv sein, da dieser Eure Rüstung erhöht. Durch die Rune &#8222;Stärkung" wird Euer maximales Leben erhöht und zusätzlich Leben regeneriert.

 Solltet Ihr einmal merken, dass ihr sehr viel Schaden erleidet, könnt Ihr &#8222;Schmerzen unterdrücken" verwenden. Jeglicher erlittener Schaden wird um 65% reduziert und durch die Rune &#8222;Verdrängung" erhaltet Ihr 20% Eures verursachten Schadens zurück. 

 Sobald der Skill &#8222;Revanche" bereit ist, solltet ihr diesen auch verwenden, da ihr um 5% eures maximalen Lebens geheilt werdet und hoher Gruppenschaden ausgeteilt wird. Durch die Rune &#8222;Provokation" wird die Chance, dass Revanche verfügbar wird von 15% auf das doppelte angehoben.

Passive Fähigkeiten
1. Nerven aus Stahl (Erhöht Rüstungswert um 100% Eurer Vitalität.)
2. Steinhart (Rüstung um 25% erhöht, Dornenschaden um 50% erhöht.
3. Waffenmeister (erhöhter Schaden, kritische Trefferchance, 10% Angriffsgeschwindigkeit abhängig vom Waffentyp.) 

Nachteile:
Der hohe Gruppenschaden wird hier natürlich für Überlebenschancen geopfert. Solltet ihr einem Bossgegner gegenüberstehen, solltet Ihr die Gruppenschadenfähigkeiten reduzieren und eher auf einzelne Angriffe setzen.

7. Inferno 


z.Z. Kann ich nur sagen, dass es verdammt schwer ist über den ersten Akt hinaus zu kommen. Vorher sollte man vorallem Gold in Hölle farmen, um sich besseres Gear im AH kaufen zu können.


----------

